# Baby piranhas from store



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i jus bought 3 baby piranhas.... the store says they are red belly piranhas but they dont even look like the red bellys...

i wonder if they will change colours and stuff when they get older.... cuz rite now they look all silver....

lastly, how do you check which specific type of piranha i have??

like with the latin scientific name?

wat are red bellys ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

First let me direct you to the text under Piranha Species Identification: *Post DETAILED and CLEAR pictures of your piranha here and get peoples opinion on its correct identification. Please realize that concrete results can not be achieved through pictures alone and all ID's are considered a 'best guess'*

Secondly, your fish as a "red belly" probably is Pygocentrus nattereri. Without a photo that is the only unbiased opinion I can give you. Young piranas are variable as to color, so again, a photo is a must.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry about that... jus wanted a quick opinion/guess...

ill post pics as soon as i get them...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

red bellies r silver with black dots n a strip of red on their bottom fin when they r young..


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

ive attached a picture of the baby piranhas right from the bag i bought them in...

hopefully this helps id them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look like baby reds to me, but it's not the best picture for id purposes.
Try to shoot some more pics once they are in the tank and have acclimatized a bit


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

if you download the picture you can enlarge it and zoom in...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

charles_316 said:


> if you download the picture you can enlarge it and zoom in...


 Yeah, I knew about that









What I meant was side shots under better light conditions - wait for a day or two so they can settle down a bit (which means they regain their true colors: fish that have been shipped very recently are usually quite stressed and show stress-coloration, which can make pics for ID-ing purposes pretty much useless), and then try to make some more pictures. As said before by Hastatus, baby piranha's of different species all look very much alike, which means that for a 100% positive ID we need the best possible pics - the one you posted leaves too many questions unanswered.

Again, I think they're little redbellies (Pygocentrus nattereri), but I need better pics to confirm this.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they look like baby red belly piranhas


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

RBP


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

yup, lil RBP's.. cute.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

RB piranhas


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yup those are rbp's, cuz thats what my 2 look like...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yeap they seem like regular baby nattereri


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

awwwwww...

baby reds, fo' sho' !!


----------

